# Happy Father's Day!



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Happy Father's Day to all the Dad's out there!!

My kids got me some awesome stuff but most of all I just love seeing their cute faces everyday.....


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Happy father's day fellow dads. 
Agreed that the kiddos are gifts in themselves, my youngest(almost 4)got her big girl bed yesterday for fathers day&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Happy Father's Day to all!

Already had my feast yesterday... lol. Plan today is just to relax and enjoy the nice weather we have here in NJ w/ the kids. They'll probably want me to setup the water slide.


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Happy Father's Day to all the Dads out there!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Jacob_S said:


> Happy father's day fellow dads.
> Agreed that the kiddos are gifts in themselves, my youngest(almost 4)got her big girl bed yesterday for fathers day🤣🤣🤣


I love it! My kids always get me candy and then ask you're gonna share, right?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


>


Nice gifts!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks!


----------

